# Topics > Robotics > Robotics simulator >  Tetrapod Inter-leg Control, CWRU Biorobotics Lab, Case Western Reserve University, Cleveland, Ohio, USA

## Airicist

CWRU Biorobotics Lab

----------


## Airicist

Neuromechanical Simulation of an Inter-leg Controller for Tetrapod Coordination
April 29, 2014




> A network of neurons controls coordination of the walking rat. A perturbation is applied to the hind leg halfway through and coordination is quickly regained through the network.

----------

